# H. maculata bite report



## Incubuss

I got bitten for the first time last night, and it was by my A/F H. maculata. At first I just had localised pain (was bitten on my left hand), but now its got a lot worse. All the joints on my left arm have gone stiff (shoulder, wrist, elbow and fingers). I have pains in my chest and stomach, and my left hip is painful too. My neck is painful when I move my head, and it feels like I have put my back out, as my whole lower back is in agony. The right hand side of my body is a little stiff too, but nothing compared to the left side.

I've obviously had a bad reaction, so if the pain gets any worse, I will be going to hospital.

I will keep you updated.


----------



## Athravan

Did you take any antihistamines? And make sure you keep well hydrated and don't hesitate to go to the hospital if things get any worse, they can keep you on a drip and keep you hydrated and offer some pain control until it is out of your system at least.


----------



## selina20

Eeeeeeek i have a sling of 1 of these lol.


----------



## Incubuss

Athravan said:


> Did you take any antihistamines? And make sure you keep well hydrated and don't hesitate to go to the hospital if things get any worse, they can keep you on a drip and keep you hydrated and offer some pain control until it is out of your system at least.


all I've taken is some Ibruprophin (spelling) as there is a lot of things I cant take due to illnesses I have, and the tablets I'm on.

I am making sure I drink lots, and i am about to try to eat something.


----------



## SpiderGirl33

Oww, not good, hope you start to feel better soon. : victory:


----------



## Poxicator

H. macs are one of the worst bites unfortunately. Reports suggest localised pain for a day, plus flu like symptoms and muscle aches and spasms for a week. You may even experience heart palpitations.
Which is why I always raise an eyebrow to those who say "its like a bee sting".

It might be sensible to find other posts of bites from this species to get a more accurate description of treatment and you may find this helps the hospital should you need to go (they're not likely to have anything on record). You might also consider secondary infections and I'd suggest you rest, inform and keep contact with a friend/parent. It may sound alarmist but its really just sensible precautions. 
Hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## SiUK

being old worlders they are more potent anyway, which obviously you know, not a spider you would choose to be bitten by:lol2: stay safe mate, and be careful.


----------



## Jb1432

This may sound stupid, but unless you start putting your hand in the cage, playing with the spider how do you get bitten?


----------



## Paulie B

Hope you feel better soon. Do keep us posted on developments. How did she tag you? Feeding time, enclosure maintanence. Damn Haplo's !! But hey, I am sure you'll forgive her.

Take it easy


----------



## SiUK

they are incredibly fast spiders.


----------



## Athravan

Jb1432 said:


> This may sound stupid, but unless you start putting your hand in the cage, playing with the spider how do you get bitten?


Well some cage maintenance has to be done (cleaning, removing uneaten food, corpses or shed skins), feeding/watering also. There is also the dreaded "repotting" time when they need to be moved into a larger or different enclosure.


----------



## Lucifus

Jb1432 said:


> This may sound stupid, but unless you start putting your hand in the cage, playing with the spider how do you get bitten?


Bites can happen during feeding times. Feeding my H.Gigas is hell as its fast and has got a cm away from biting me when i was re-homing it and makes my life very difficult at the best of times and god help me when i move it into the half land half water inclosure im going to build. Same with the h.lividum as its put its burrow under the only lid and theirs very little gap between the substrate and lid. If it decided to shoot out id be getting a tag.

To be honest if i was getting that bad a reaction to the bite i would have gone to hospital anyway. Some bites can have lasting reactions such as pokeys have muscle degradation that takes steroid injections over the course of a few months to get it to stop. Not getting much luck avoiding bites recently are we? :lol2:


----------



## Paulie B

Lucifus said:


> Some bites can have lasting reactions such as pokeys have muscle degradation that takes steroid injections over the course of a few months to get it to stop


I have not heard this before ie, steroid injections, where did you hear this?

Cheers


----------



## Lucifus

Paulie B said:


> I have not heard this before ie, steroid injections, where did you hear this?
> 
> Cheers


Various bite reports.


----------



## jadeteacup

pls keep us posted on how ur doing.. hope the bad reactions stop soon.. must be hell


----------



## moonlight

OMG!
I hope you are ok hugs coming to you 
I have one of these that needs rehousing I have been putting it off for weeks now as she is so fast I think it may wait a little while longer after reading this.


----------



## Poxicator

moonlight said:


> OMG!
> I hope you are ok hugs coming to you
> I have one of these that needs rehousing I have been putting it off for weeks now as she is so fast I think it may wait a little while longer after reading this.


do yourself a favour, put the T in the fridge for a few - 10 mins (be sensible!), that will slow it down, and then its time for you to move as fast as possible! LOL


----------



## Scaley

s*it man, hope ur feeling beta! and i suppose the hospitals wont ave a clue bout that stuff over here? :bash:


----------



## Incubuss

I was bitten while seeling a wound. If I didn't do it she could have died. She is ok thankfully, but my symptoms are still the same (headach isn't as bad now though). The muscles in my back, and the joints in my left arm and hand are the worst of all the symptoms.

There is no point in going to hospital unless I start getting worse, as they can't really do anything for a T bite.

Out of all the T's I have, it just happens to be an African species that tags me; just my luck.


----------



## Scaley

probably b my luck aswell, wen i first got my s/a/f h.liv through the post, i opened her tub 4 a couple quick pics and she decided 2 dart up my arm 2wards my face and the jump off and ran across the carpet! just gald i didnt get a tag!:devil:


----------



## Lucifus

Incubuss said:


> I was bitten while seeling a wound. If I didn't do it she could have died. She is ok thankfully, but my symptoms are still the same (headach isn't as bad now though). The muscles in my back, and the joints in my left arm and hand are the worst of all the symptoms.
> 
> There is no point in going to hospital unless I start getting worse, as they can't really do anything for a T bite.
> 
> Out of all the T's I have, it just happens to be an African species that tags me; just my luck.


Thats one way of thanking you. How bad did the actual bite hurt?


----------



## ceratogyrus

lee to be fair i would at least get a gp to check me over. i dont know your medical history, so i can't really advise. as previously stated keep hydrated and if you can get some piriton down yourself.


----------



## Incubuss

Lucifus said:


> Thats one way of thanking you. How bad did the actual bite hurt?


Yer, the :censor: could have sent me flowers, but no, she bites me, lol.

The bite hurt a little, but nothing compared to how I feel now. I think I didn't really feel the bite properly as I was shocked to actually get bitten in the first place.

UPDATE: I decided to go lay in bed with my laptop about half hour ago (19:30) and relax. I just hope that it doesnt last long, I don't mind a little pain, but this is starting to pee me off a bit as I'm finding it hard to even hold my baby boy.


----------



## Incubuss

ceratogyrus said:


> lee to be fair i would at least get a gp to check me over. i dont know your medical history, so i can't really advise. as previously stated keep hydrated and if you can get some piriton down yourself.


I would if my gp wasn't a total clown. The first time I went to see him (about 6 months ago) and told him what I keep, he said he will try to find out if there is a vaccination for spider/scorp venom :bash:


----------



## Becky

lmao!! Some people are idiots... scary though that it's from the mouth of a GP!


----------



## Barry.M

Oh dear,hope your feeling better soon.Keep us posted.


----------



## Paulie B

I have to re-house 2 OBT's tonight, that should be a lot of fun,,,,,,,,,NOT !!!


----------



## sage999

You actually got bitten by one of the worst. All of the symptoms are normal. As it was stated earlier these are not like bee stings.


----------



## Incubuss

*Update*

Right, i am still in a lot of pain with my left arm, back, and around my kidney area, but it is not as bad as yesterday. My leg pain is almost gone too. I have not had as much trouble getting about as I did yesterday, but I'm still struggling a bit.


----------



## Scaley

glad u r still ok m8!!! at least it sounds as if its goin a bit? maybe a day or 2 and ur b bak 2 normal?! well as normal as 1 can b in this day and age!!! :lol2:


----------

